# How long to send file via broadband



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

A friend and I were talking hypothetically about the possibilties of sending files from 721 to 721 via broadband. I know replay TV is in the courts about this now, and realize Dish would never add this feature, but I was wondering if a one hour program takes up approx 1.3 gigs on the PVR, (divided 120gig/90hours) how long would that take to send via a broadband connection, if everything at both ends were able to make this happen.. Again these are just thoughts nothing realistic...
thanks


----------



## snorkelman (Oct 1, 2002)

> but I was wondering if a one hour program takes up approx 1.3 gigs on the PVR, (divided 120gig/90hours) how long would that take to send via a broadband connection, if everything at both ends were able to make this happen..


Unfortunately, most broadband connections are limited to 128Kbps upstream. So even if you were able to use *all* your bandwidth, it would take almost 18 hours to send one GB of data.

If you have a home wireless network you ought to be able to move data at 10 times that rate, reducing the time to less than two hours.

And a wired home network with 100M infrastructure would mean very reasonable times. In that case, though , you would just want to play the file directly across the net, no need to copy!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I have some "ahem" experiance with this - 40-45 minutes of MPEG1 video (approximately a 1 hour show with the commercials cut out) is about 400-460 MB, and typically takes about 7-8 hours to upload at 16KBps (KBytes per second) (my DSL speed is currently 128 Kbps up /512 Kbps down - going to 256 /1.5Mb on friday). So, going from 460 MB to 1.3 GB, you can figure the transfer time to about triple - assuming it goes perfectly well and there aren't any problems and you have to restart (this is assuming your ftp clients can do this as well).

On your local, 100M ethernet - I can play MPEG2 videos from my wife's PC as a network drive and I don't drop a single frame.


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

If you have optimum online you have basicly a t1 connection 30-45min. 256k With ATT 60-140 Min. 128k will take a day.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

? What are you saying ?? In english, please ?


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like even with Replay TV if you can do this it takes a longgggg time, 
thanks


----------



## mjz (Jul 27, 2002)

If would take a while to send the files over broadband. For example, dish's date rate is about 2,300kbps whereas a cable modem upload speed is around 128-256kbps. It is simple math then to you are looking at a 17:1 or 9:1 ratio for the lenth of a video clip compared to the time to send it. However, even the standard 10mbps home network world be able to play the file in real time. If the possibility for sending files was a realiity with the721, you and your friend (if you are close enought) might be able to set up a wireless network to share videos on. You could recompress the video on the computer with mpeg-4, ads editied out, a lower resolution a lower bit rate --you might be able to get good quality video with a 3-5:1 ratio


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

You'd be better off with DSL Broadband over Cable broadband. The stock DSL service I get is 256K up. I can upgrade to 640K up or 1M up. Considing for 88 Bucks 1M is 3/4 of a Point to Point T1 I think it's a pretty good deal. If you needed the bandwidth. I'd rather see a PVR with DVD-R. Which by the way I saw Panasonic now has a 30 hour PVR with DVD-R/RAM in stores now.


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

Now if you could just plug in a USB DVD+/-RW drive, dump the program to the disc (or record it there), and take it to your friends... Broadband can't touch sneakernet =)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm just waiting for the price to come down to "reasonable" levels for home DVD -burning...


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

I dunno, the new Sony DVD+/-RW writer is $350. I think I spent more than that on my first 2x CD burner =)

Of course, the media is still fairly expensive =)


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Let's see at 26k...


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I bought a DVD-R from TigerDirect for $250. The media is down to less than a $1.50. I think the it will hit $199 for the holidays, and stay there for a while as newer, faster burners come online.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kagato _
> *I bought a DVD-R from TigerDirect for $250. The media is down to less than a $1.50. I think the it will hit $199 for the holidays, and stay there for a while as newer, faster burners come online. *


I guess I know what I will be asking for this year at Christmas


----------

